# LED Light selection Help Needed



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an oddball sized tank with a height restriction in my basement that serves as my frag tank. Its 33 L x 18 Wide x only 10" deep. I have a crappy 6 bulb T5 over it now that works just fine but since 6 new bulbs will be approx 240.00 I wonder if its time to buy an LED 

I do have a AI 52 non HD that is a few years old, I use that in my sump just for fun to see what kind of color I can get on selected frags but I cannot hang it high enough to get an even spread of light over the tank. The corals sit about 8" from the surface so penetration is not a problem, its getting something to spread wide in a very short distance. I have an air duct directly above the tank that cannot be easily moved. The air duct limits me to 10" of height from surface to fixture

Anyone out there with real world experience that can help me out in what to buy?
Please don't say to Radions, LOL I don't have that budget


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*light*

can u angle the light on the side facing the top of the tank . so u are away from the duct work ...


----------



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

tom g said:


> can u angle the light on the side facing the top of the tank . so u are away from the duct work ...


Its possible but hoping I don't have to do that
Im looking at the Kessil AP700. Pretty sure it would work but its an expensive experiment if it doesn't work


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I think this would work for you: https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-reef-lights/13-sbox-30-basic-3-channel.html . I have two of them and love them. You can adjust the leg height to whatever you need. They are great lights and grow anything you want.


----------



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I think this would work for you: https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-reef-lights/13-sbox-30-basic-3-channel.html . I have two of them and love them. You can adjust the leg height to whatever you need. They are great lights and grow anything you want.


will look at those, thanks


----------

